# Studio Rental North Jersey



## antonfury (Oct 1, 2009)

Fully equipped professional photo/video studio located in Wayne, New Jersey, available for hourly, daily, weekly rental.

*I would consider taking on a partner or group of partners as well.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Professional s[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tudio features 2) 8'X12' 2-wall sets, 1) 8'X14' 3-wall set, 1) 8'X12' sheet metal industrial set, 1) public bathroom set, 1) kitchen set, 1) go-go stage with slit drape, 1) chain link fence backdrop set, 1) medical room set, 1) fully equipped fetish room with multiple stations and implements.
Set colors change regularly.
Various pieces of furniture, including bed, chairs, tables, lamps, coffins, wall hangings and knick-knacks to make the sets look the way you want them.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Seamless available in various colors.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Extensive wardrobe available.[/FONT]

Click here to take a look Furyousities Studios .

Also available for fetish shoots/sessions.
Video lighting gear included. 
Photo lighting gear available for rent.
Contact Anton Fury at 973 985-9311.


Rates begin at $100 per hour and go down from there, based on time booked.


----------

